# Please shooting black people..what do u think



## mr._ya_di_da (Apr 8, 2015)

So another police officer shot and killed another black man and the officer is in jail charged with murder. He won't make it in prison.


----------



## SheriV (Apr 8, 2015)

I think this is a curious typo


----------



## mr._ya_di_da (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh shit...sorry I didn't notice that. It suppose to be "POLICE" not please.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 8, 2015)

^^^ won't make it in prison


----------



## SheriV (Apr 8, 2015)

no

he'll be doing crossfit in 5 minutes with 6 cocks in his mouth


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 8, 2015)

His lawyer dumped him after seeing the video someone was kind enough to make while shooting the guy.


----------



## the_predator (Apr 8, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> ^^^ won't make it in prison


Won't make it in AG either


----------



## Conceal30 (Apr 8, 2015)

there was another one on the news in my neck of the woods today.....man it seems like 3 or 4 times a month here, police kill unarmed civilian. its like the police have declared war on the general public.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Apr 8, 2015)

froiden slip, you racist mother fucker, lol


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 8, 2015)

Seems like we're seeing another case like this each day.  I seriously doubt it's anything new.  It just makes for good headlines after the Trayvon and Michael Brown cases.  It's as if the media is trying to stir the pot and make it look like there's suddenly a cop free-for-all on unarmed black men or that there's some kind of institutionalized racism in every PD in the country.  In a few months, they'll go on to something else.


----------



## Big Ronnie (Apr 8, 2015)

SheriV said:


> no
> 
> he'll be doing crossfit in 5 minutes with 6 cocks in his mouth



Only 1 if it's my cock.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Apr 8, 2015)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Seems like we're seeing another case like this each day.  I seriously doubt it's anything new.  It just makes for good headlines after the Trayvon and Michael Brown cases.  It's as if the media is trying to stir the pot and make it look like there's suddenly a cop free-for-all on unarmed black men or that there's some kind of institutionalized racism in every PD in the country.  In a few months, they'll go on to something else.




It is to separate and divide us even more.


----------



## Big Ronnie (Apr 8, 2015)

The police officer is a coward and a cold blooded killer.  The media is playing the race card to manipulate the story and to capitalize on it.


----------



## Guillotine (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't understand.  I thought we wanted Judge Dredd?  More efficient.


----------



## Saney (Apr 9, 2015)

Since when is it illegal to shoot a black dude on welfare?


----------



## SheriV (Apr 9, 2015)

Big Ronnie said:


> The police officer is a coward and a cold blooded killer.  The media is playing the race card to manipulate the story and to capitalize on it.




this..which is the type of behavior that perpetuates all of this


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 12, 2015)

at least it wasnt in black history month


----------



## mr._ya_di_da (Apr 14, 2015)

Most videos I see either the person is resisting arrest, won't follow the officers instructions or they run from the police.Now I'm not saying its right for them to shoot someone if they are doing any of those things but cmon.. With these cops shooting people I would do what they say and not give them any reason to shoot me


----------



## BigJH (Apr 14, 2015)

Lmao


----------



## BigJH (Apr 14, 2015)

Big Ronnie said:


> Only 1 if it's my cock.



Lmao!!!


----------



## BigJH (Apr 14, 2015)

futureMrO said:


> at least it wasnt in black history month



Lmao,, you guys killING me!!!


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 15, 2015)

whats more alarming is more vets are killed by police than have been killed in combat since 9/11 definitely something systemically wrong here


----------



## bayou boy (Apr 30, 2015)

This is bullshit cops can't even do their jobs anymore. I'm tired of hearing about someone getting killed by police when its obvious he did something to get shot and yet there ghetto families want to say "he was a good kid"... its really simple do what they ask you to do. I'm not saying cops dont make mistakes and shoot someone that shouldn't be shoot which happens less than .01% of the time. In those situations though you shouldn't be mad and blame the cop. Take it out on your race, the people getting killed by police should be mad at their race. If majority of the black population  acted like Asians act i wonder if we would have this problem. Everyone needs to stop using the race card and leave the police a lone. This dumb shit keeps happening nobody is going to even want to be a police officer anymore.


----------



## Roughneck_91 (May 1, 2015)

The guy who got shot probably already reproduced a couple dozen times, so now there will be 10 young, fatherless, black males to take his place. 

AND now there is more material for rap songs and the urban celebration of lawlessness and primitive behavior can be continued.

See, it all works out in the end


----------



## Watson (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Roughneck_91 (May 6, 2015)

Sweet gif. She's talented


----------



## OTG85 (May 6, 2015)

Who cares fuck da police and fuck the media for only stereotyping the black community. Police kill innocent white ppl all the time to. We just don't get the air time like them.


----------



## heckler7 (May 6, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> Who cares fuck da police and fuck the media for only stereotyping the black community. Police kill innocent white ppl all the time to. We just don't get the air time like them.


police kill more than twice as many white as the do blacks, its just that white people dont care about criminal rights.


----------



## Roughneck_91 (May 7, 2015)

These people (communists and american-hating liberals of all races) will instigate the collection of more and more data. Once we start seeing numbers, like whites killed by black officers or whites killed in general and on-person videos showing clear criminal conduct, their arguments are going to go to shit.

But I'm sure slavery and "institutional oppression" will get dragged back in some how...


----------



## OTG85 (May 7, 2015)

Roughneck_91 said:


> These people (communists and american-hating liberals of all races) will instigate the collection of more and more data. Once we start seeing numbers, like whites killed by black officers or whites killed in general and on-person videos showing clear criminal conduct, their arguments are going to go to shit.
> 
> But I'm sure slavery and "institutional oppression" will get dragged back in some how...



yep I never got the privilege to own a slave so as far as I'm concerned fuck your slavery politics. There is a nigger in the White House now as we speak. I hate ignorant ass black ppl.


----------



## heckler7 (May 7, 2015)

Roughneck_91 said:


> These people (communists and american-hating liberals of all races) will instigate the collection of more and more data. Once we start seeing numbers, like whites killed by black officers or whites killed in general and on-person videos showing clear criminal conduct, their arguments are going to go to shit.
> 
> But I'm sure slavery and "institutional oppression" will get dragged back in some how...


this is all I have to say about that


----------

